# Froomes data stollen.



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

In the News: Sky suspects Froome's training data has been hacked - VeloNews.com

Having my personal data hacked along with many others at my job, I bet many more than Froome got hacked.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm curious as to exactly what data this was. Was this data the team's gathered with their own sensors internally...or was this the TdF data that was relayed with the seatpost foxtail antennas?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Marc said:


> I'm curious as to exactly what data this was. Was this data the team's gathered with their own sensors internally...or was this the TdF data that was relayed with the seatpost foxtail antennas?


Right. How do you hack a cyclist, and for what gain?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> Right. How do you hack a cyclist, and for what gain?


It is a strange thing to risk going to jail for. I mean one lone rider in the TdF? There are 200 professional athletes out there...which is why I wonder if it was the TdF data, as that would have all 200 riders data in one handy location.

Probably a simply phishing attack on the DS would be my guess. Either that or wifi sniffing the hell out of the hotel wifi traffic.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Whomever stole it is making videos with the power data and posting them everywhere. Possible they're just looking for views/money?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Whomever stole it is making videos with the power data and posting them everywhere. Possible they're just looking for views/money?


I'll wager money the people who sole the data and the people posting videos are entirely different people.

Knowing YouTube is run by a data mining company that happily responds to data hand over requests... They'll be arrested by the end of the week, or have a subpoena on their door real quick


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the talking heads on NBC just said if this story is all they have to talk about, then it's a slow day in the Tour...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> the talking heads on NBC just said if this story is all they have to talk about, then it's a slow day in the Tour...


Yea well, Phil and Paul have been known to be idiots for how long?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The youtube videos came down with the quickness. These on vimeo not so fast and the countless private copies will live forever. Team Sky has all but confirmed that the data is accurate that's being showed and there's tons of discussion now about Froome and if it shows doping.

I just read a long thread on reddit where they've gone into the subject pretty deep. They seem to have data on Froome, Contador and others. They're posting and talking about their numbers, including their FTP and heart rate stuff. What I'm gathering is that his numbers are quite believable and right in line with what you'd expect from a pro. They're not finding any evidence or correlation with any doping so far.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Carbon Firefox's data is carefully guarded secret.

Let me tell you there are plenty of open examples of how CF trains and performs without having to hack any data. Unless someone is trying to recreate a CF clone that so called "data" is going to be absolutely useless. And seeing Sky are worried about this incident shows that Sky know no better. I'm afraid we are surrounded by idiots.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

speed is km/h in those videos.. otherwise I feel terrible


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Reports in the Danish press indicate some of Froome's data not what one would expect - fodder for another forum though...


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> I'm curious as to exactly what data this was. Was this data the team's gathered with their own sensors internally...or was this the TdF data that was relayed with the seatpost foxtail antennas?


Own sensors. This is previous data. The new seatpost antennas are GPS trackers only, not HR, power, cadence, etc.



Special Eyes said:


> Right. How do you hack a cyclist, and for what gain?


Hack their Training Peaks account. For what gain to see if they are doping, expose their training plans, blackmail them.


----------



## fazel (Mar 4, 2012)

Link?


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Hack will either prove Froomy is a non human legal alien, or a native human doing something illegal


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

J24 said:


> Hack will either prove *Froomy* is a non human legal alien, or a native human doing something illegal


I love riding on froomy trails on my mtb.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

In the words of the immortal Roy Rogers: "Happy trails to you until you dope again"


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

It's Froomie not Froomy.

No. Carbon Firefox is neither an extraterrestrial, nor is he on anything illegal.

I'm shocked at the quality of the opponents' level of preparation, or lack of, considering how well CF has managed to not only beat, but bury everybody six feet under at their own games.

My only qualms are the motivational factors of team Sky regarding his sole preparation and participation in the TdF at the discount of other events. Remember Vuelta last year when CF wasn't prepared or even bothered. And now he's full on. I mean balance your chips FGS.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

After watching a bit of the video, I believe the power numbers. What I have a hard time fathoming is how low his HR is for the corresponding power. Either the data is fake, he has a naturally low max HR (i.e. low 170s), or he wasn't riding at his threshold/FTP pace (which would make the power data kinda suspect).


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

If we give everyone the benefit of the doubt, then we must assume that all of the top GC contenders are within a very narrow margin of performance ability.

I think that what has always raised the eyebrows is when one, or more, break from that margin and begin to perform in another level altogether. The hack of data as wrong as it is, is just a response to that other level of performance when measured against other top performers.


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> After watching a bit of the video, I believe the power numbers. What I have a hard time fathoming is how low his HR is for the corresponding power. Either the data is fake, he has a naturally low max HR (i.e. low 170s), or he wasn't riding at his threshold/FTP pace (which would make the power data kinda suspect).


Exactly. 
148 or so at 400+ watts? What then must his threshold HR be? I can imagine the watts but not that HR.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

J24 said:


> Hack will either prove *Froomy* is a non human legal alien, or a native human doing something illegal





Horze said:


> It's *Froomie* not Froomy.


*Froomey


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Froome's breakout was Lance-like. That always raises eyebrows and rightfully so. "Are you going to believe what I tell you, or believe your lying eyes?"


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Sumguy1 said:


> Exactly.
> 148 or so at 400+ watts? What then must his threshold HR be? I can imagine the watts but not that HR.


Reportedly, from his autobiography, his resting HR is as low as 29 bpm, and his 30-min FTP was measured at 459 watts just before the 2013 TdF.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

David Loving said:


> Froome's breakout was Lance-like. That always raises eyebrows and rightfully so. "Are you going to believe what I tell you, or believe your lying eyes?"


Yes we all remember the young LA who'd "breakout" and then literally storm up the mountain like a bird.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Did they get his dosage amounts?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The claim now is that someone within Sky leaked the files.

Froomegate is on!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> I love riding on froomy trails on my mtb.





Horze said:


> It's Froomie not Froomy.
> 
> .


However you spell it, I like those types of trails


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> I love riding on froomy trails on my mtb.





Sumguy1 said:


> Exactly.
> 148 or so at 400+ watts? What then must his threshold HR be? I can imagine the watts but not that HR.


I remember Chris Horner in his last TDF saying he was climbing at 400 watts on one of the major climb and getting dropped. I think this was 2013.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

All top GC guys will have the same physiology otherwise they wouldn't make it to the top. Some have bad days, some are have exceptional days, but to continuously have fantastic days is not normal. Human bodies just can't handle the kind of load that a Grand Tour puts on it unless it is getting some help. Especially a human body that also has to continually fight with asthma. I don't believe it, not for one minute. 

If Contador is clean, he is probably still recovering from the Giro, that was damn hard race, so I can see Froome having a bit better legs. BUT I can't see him having that much better legs than Quintana. 

That heartbeat at that level of power is crazy. If somebody from Sky leaked the data, I'm wondering if they manipulated it before they turned it over to Vayer. If Froomie wants to prove he's clean, he needs to hand over his data to show that the data that was leaked is fake.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Chris Froome open to extra testing to answer doping accusations - VeloNews.com



> But the 30-year-old Briton says that’s normal. “I’ve put that data out there myself in my book. I said my maximum heart rate is only 170,” said the Kenyan-born rider. “After two weeks of the Tour on Ventoux, it’s quite surprising it’s 160. It’s normally a bit lower than that.
> 
> “That’s normal, two weeks into a grand tour, 10 beats off my maximum when I’m going as hard as I can — for me anyway.”


Quite a low max HR. Or he's just lying about it.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Froomie is Clean but Motivated. I am talking Clean.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

From:

Campaigner behind tweeted video of Chris Froome calls on Team Sky to release Briton’s power data | Sport | The Guardian



> Sky have had requests for transparency over data before but have turned them down on the grounds that if released into the public domain, heart-rate, power and cadence figures are *open to misinterpretation by non-experts.*


So what is happening now? Arm chair experts are calculating it based on the "hacked" data. Not releasing his data just makes it more suspicious, IMHO.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

> Froomes data stollen.


Which gives rise to another important question. Why is Froome's data a German pastry? Is this somehow related to the University of Friburg scandal? Is Jan Ullrich somehow involved?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

JSR said:


> Which gives rise to another important question. Why is Froome's data a German pastry?


Exactly what I think each time I look at this thread title! I have nothing to contribute to the discussion, otherwise I would have commented earlier.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

deviousalex said:


> Quite a low max HR. Or he's just lying about it.


It is low for his age. But in the same book he also claims his resting heart rate is as low as 29 bpm. His reserve is about 140 bpm.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Wasn't there a similar story of Convict FLandis hacking the data of riders' samples at the French testing laboratory several years ago?

There was a thread of this report on this incident on this forum around last year.











Background:

French Court Convicts Cyclist Floyd Landis In Hacking Of Doping Lab : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Horze said:


> Froomie is Clean but Motivated. I am talking Clean.


I think from needs a genetic test. With that speed and odd climbing style, he's got to be part Tasmanian devil.


----------

